# New Evoke arrived:



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

So, my new Evoke arrived and I got it set up. 

Setup was a pain. It took me about three hours to get the SRAM gear working right. Pretty much had to do the whole thing from scratch.

As some of you know, I also have the Le Champ TI. I promised to give a comparison of the two. Unfortunatly, I only had a chance to ride the Evoke for about 15 min, but I can say that the ride seems about the same as the Le Champ. That's saying a lot considering that TI has a amazing ride quality.

In terms of Rival vs. ultegra, I think I'm stuck on Rival now. Ultegra is super smooth, but the rival is crisper and the front shifting is 100% better. There is a lot of trim available, but it doesn't need it. 

I should do some serious climbing next weekend. I'll keep ya'll informed on how it goes.

Can someone please tell me how to insert a image? When I click on the button above it want's a URL.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

aaronis31337 said:


> So, my new Evoke arrived and I got it set up.
> 
> Setup was a pain. It took me about three hours to get the SRAM gear working right. Pretty much had to do the whole thing from scratch.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike. From what I read online, I figured the Evoke would be a pain to set up. To show a photo on this forum, it looks like you first have to upload it to a photo sharing service, such as photobucket, flickr or picasa. You then will be able to get the url of each photo and share them on this site. I know, kind of a pain.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6yEm45x5yccAheihSCiZ2A?feat=directlink


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

\\
\\
Ignore the dork disk. It's gone.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting a pic. Hmmm... I am definitely leaning towards the Evoke SL. I might have to pull the trigger this afternoon and order it. Bang for Buck is high and I really like Sram.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

lol dork disk


what is that for anyway?


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Solearas said:


> lol dork disk
> 
> 
> what is that for anyway?


I think it is to protect the spokes, just in case chain falls off. I guess it is a good idea (just looks terrible), since I have damaged spokes in this way.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Looking forward to your review vs. the titanium le Champ once you've got some more seat time on the Evoke SL. Don't see much not to like about either of these bikes, and the price is right.

Did you have to cut the stem or is that already part of the prep?


----------

